# 1/32 & 1/24th Oval Racing Long Island N.Y. ?



## 00_forever (Nov 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:
LONG ISLAND NEW YORK ~ O V A L~ 1/24 & 1/32nd. HARD BODY ~ Modified & Late Model HARD BODY CLUB FORMING ! ! ~ 
LOVE HARD BODY MODIFIED & LATE MODEL 1/24 th. & 1/32 SCALE OVAL SLOT CAR RACING ???? ~ M E ~ T O O ! ! 
Anyone interested in 1/32 & or 1/24 OVAL SLOT CAR RACING IN THE LONG ISLAND, NEW YORK AREA ? ? ( Please Message Me ! w/ contact info )
I Really Enjoy Hard Body Vintage MODIFIED & LATE MODEL RACING ! If You have a track or want to get together for Oval Club Racing , Please contact Me ! LET'S GET IT GOING &............... HAVE A COOL TIME !
Looking for RTR Track currently In Operation or People Interested In Building An Oval Track As A Team and Forming a Long Island Oval Slot Car Club !


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi OO, there is 1/24th hard body road racing @ Slots a Lot Raceway 
in Franklin Square. Probably @ some of the raceways in Suffolk Co. too,
possibly they could give you contacts.


----------



## 00_forever (Nov 22, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> Hi OO, there is 1/24th hard body road racing @ Slots a Lot Raceway
> in Franklin Square. Probably @ some of the raceways in Suffolk Co. too,
> possibly they could give you contacts.


Thanks Dyno Dom


----------



## 00_forever (Nov 22, 2009)

00_forever said:


> Thanks Dyno Dom


Thanks Dyno Dom , I'll get in touch with Slots-A-Lot it's got great tracks and I've gone there to just run by myself and enjoy the tracks.
I was looking for an Oval Track which Slots-A-lot no longer has. I think it was sold a couple of years ago. STILL LOOKING , ANYBODY IN LONG ISLAND ??............Thanks
~ LOOKING FOR OVAL TRACK AND CLUB IN L.I. New York~
1/24 or 1/32 nd. ONLY Hardbody Club
00_forever 08-31-10


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Not that this info would currently help, it was quite a while ago. There was a group from the Islip area that ran scratchbuilt 1/32nd cars on their own routed tracks. They had a series that included travel to some nearby states. They purchased parts & equipment from a local comm'l. raceway. At some point that raceway reported the club to the Building Dept. for their basement track forcing them to discard the track.


----------



## 00_forever (Nov 22, 2009)

If any of them are your friends could You ask any who are Your friend do they have active club at this time . Contact Info ?

Thanks , 00_forever


----------

